# The rain/snow line in North Carolina



## OneFineAcre (Feb 25, 2015)

We have weird weather in NC.  Yesterday morning we awoke to an unexpected snow storm.  Nothing really in the forecast and it snowed most of the day and we got about 3 inches.

So, most serious snowfall we get in eastern NC is because of a "Noreaster" a storm that sets up off the coast, almost like a hurricane,  with a counterclockwise motion that dumps moisture inland.

But, most of our precipitation in the winter forms in the Gulf of Mexico and tracks up through the southeast northward.  So, in the winter we have what we call the "rain/snowline"

This morning the forecast was basically, we could get an inch of rain, or 10 inches of snow depending on where the "rain/snowline" set up.

This was about 8




 

8:30



 



 

9:00



 

It's supposed to last until lunch, so it seems the "rain/snow" line is south of us?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 25, 2015)

In our county they are calling for 8-12 but now they are saying possibly 18" They aren't sure. Then some reports show 5-10 on the Southern end... 
Been snowing since 8 here too.

I am kind of excited...  being from up North and moving South... we just don't get to see this often. I LOVE IT! It'll sure make a mess!

I bet Rachel is excited!  My kids sure are!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 25, 2015)

Our crocus are blooming .
We usually have pretty sucky winters but the last few have been mild ( but still colder than a freezer in antartica).


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 25, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> In our county they are calling for 8-12 but now they are saying possibly 18" They aren't sure. Then some reports show 5-10 on the Southern end...
> Been snowing since 8 here too.
> 
> I am kind of excited...  being from up North and moving South... we just don't get to see this often. I LOVE IT! It'll sure make a mess!
> ...



Yeah, she is.  But, here is my problem.  Maurine's friend's  husband had to have a procedure done with his heart and their two boys ( 8 and 12) stayed with us on Monday.  Well there was a complication and they were with us Tuesday night too.  Guess what, they are still with us tonight.  And now, I'm snowed in with all of them tomorrow.
Do you remember the movie "The Shining".  If they wake up tomorrow and see "Redrum" written on the mirror I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 25, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Yeah, she is.  But, here is my problem.  Maurine's friend's  husband had to have a procedure done with his heart and their two boys ( 8 and 12) stayed with us on Monday.  Well there was a complication and they were with us Tuesday night too.  Guess what, they are still with us tonight.  And now, I'm snowed in with all of them tomorrow.
> Do you remember the movie "The Shining".  If they wake up tomorrow and see "Redrum" written on the mirror I wouldn't be surprised.


  

Scary about the complication, hope things turn for the better and the boys aren't too stressed.

I am snowed in with a bajillion everyday 
You'll probably have a blast.  Boys are such great fun. Snow forts and sledding and snowball fights. You'll be a kid again! Maureen can make the cocoa and goodies. Great memories you all will have!

Hopefully no one is kidding for you tonight. We still have one in the stall you watch the brat will go in the middle of the night.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 25, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Scary about the complication, hope things turn for the better and the boys aren't too stressed.
> 
> I am snowed in with a bajillion everyday
> You'll probably have a blast.  Boys are such great fun. Snow forts and sledding and snowball fights. You'll be a kid again! Maureen can make the cocoa and goodies. Great memories you all will have!
> ...



I have to work tomorrow.  Even if I'm snowed in at home, my employer has made it so that I can access our network and work at home just like I'm at my office.  There are some positive aspects to that.  But, tommorrow? Not so much.  I have 4 conference calls scheduled.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 25, 2015)

Now that just stinks! Come on banking can wait a day...


----------



## babsbag (Feb 25, 2015)

The one definite downside to working from home; can't get a snow day...unless of course the power were to go out


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 25, 2015)

Well we aren't gonna get the snow they were calling for.. for us it will now turn to freezing rain.   

Hope you all get snow and no ice!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 26, 2015)

Morning update
We got both
Looks like about 5 in of snow but freezing rain on top
I have no power


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 26, 2015)

Beautiful, even if it is a bit stressful.   I feel for you.  We didn't get that much snow, but we had an ice storm a few days ago and our internet and phones were down Mon-Tues.  If you're electricity is out, I hope you can build a big, cozy fire!


----------



## greybeard (Feb 26, 2015)

Daughter lives near Booneville NC--says she got 5". Brother is in Little Rock, got 6" and was still snowing yesterday. 
Sunny here, but cold N wind blowing and rain is on it's way which (cold and wet) is IMO, just as bad on the cows as snow.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 26, 2015)

So, the power went off about 6am and was back on around 3pm.  Could have been worse.
So, I didn't do much work today.
Really wet snow.  It was already wet, and now it's a snowy, muddy mess.


----------

